# Legal



## CRACK

Hola:

Anteriormente inicié una discusión sobre la palabra "Chato", en mi curso de Portugués, mi profesor la pronunció y cuando le pregunté el significado me respondió (en Portugués) que Chato es un antónimo (lo contrario) a la palabra "LEGAL". 

¿Alguien me podría ayudar un poco con el significado ó el uso de la palabra "legal" del portugués?

el diccionario no ahonda mucho en su contexto.

Gracias y reciban un cordial saludo.


----------



## Nikola

Ola Crack,
Na giria legal = buena onda.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

CRACK said:


> Hola:
> 
> Anteriormente inicié una discusión sobre la palabra "Chato", en mi curso de Portugués, mi profesor la pronunció y cuando le pregunté el significado me respondió (en Portugués) que Chato es un antónimo (lo contrario) a la palabra "LEGAL".
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría ayudar un poco con el significado ó el uso de la palabra "legal" del portugués?
> 
> el diccionario no ahonda mucho en su contexto.
> 
> Gracias y reciban un cordial saludo.


 
En portugués "chato" es el piojo de los genitales, que da comezón y es muy molesto... por ende se les dice a las personas, cosas o situaciones muy molestas que son "chatas".

Ejemplo:

Esse gajo é um chato .... Ese fulano es un latoso
Qué chatice!..... Qué lata!
Estou chateada!.... Estoy enojada!
Meu pai chateou-se... mi papá se enojó


Este término lo aplican tanto portugueses como brasileños.



Ahora "legal", pues es casi como la palabra lo dice, algo que está dentro de la ley, por lo tanto que es bueno. Y lo utilizan mucho los brasileños, especialmente la gente más joven.

Ejemplo:

Tá legal... Está bien
Legal.... Buena onda!
É um rapaz legal... Es un chavo buena onda (alguien en quien se pude confiar)


Sinceramente nunca he oido portugueses que utilicen esta última palabra, a no ser que conversen con brasileños.


Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Denis555

Puedes ver también aquí el significado de "legal".


----------



## CRACK

Nikola, Mujer de Blanco, Denis 555:

Más claro, ni el agua! está totalmente claro y mi interés por éste idioma está creciendo, éste foro es grandioso. Muchas felicidades y gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Alandria

CRACK said:


> Nikola, Mujer de Blanco, Denis 555:
> 
> Más claro, ni el agua! está totalmente claro y mi interés por éste idioma está creciendo, éste foro es grandioso. Muchas felicidades y gracias.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Mais sinônimos:

bacana (nacional)
maneiro (regional)
massa (regional)
porreta (regional)
pai d'égua (regional)


----------



## Paraguayan

mi aporte:

legal = cool


----------



## galcosta

En Argentina, cuando algo está buenísimo también se dice "es una masa", es una expresión más que nada usada por los adolescentes, y pre-adolescentes.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Hola gente! Buen día.

Bueno, en Venezuela legal es:

Fino.
Chévere.

Y otros que por ahí he oído son:

Chido. (mx)
A todo dar. (mx)
jóia. (br)

Espero que le aclare aún más.


----------



## Denis555

galcosta said:


> En Argentina, cuando algo está buenísimo también se dice "es una masa", es una expresión más que nada usada por los adolescentes, y pre-adolescentes.


 
Pelo menos no Nordeste (Brasil) se diz igualzinho: _*É uma massa!*_
Por exemplo: Essa música é uma massa!


----------



## Mangato

Gracias a la pregunta *lega*l y su antónimo *chato* me acabo de enterar del verdadero significado de *chato*. A ese parásito en España le llamamos *ladilla* .

Ahora bien uná persona ladilla, no es el equivalente a lo que en Brasil definen como una persona chata.
El *ladilla* es una persona pesada, pegajosa hasta lo indeseable. Mientras que lo que yo entiendo por *chato* es una persona desgradable sin más. Lo que en Andalucía llamarían *malaje.*

En cuanto a* legal,* es una palabra muy utilizada en el lenguaje coloquial por los jovenes y con el mismo sentido, *Tío legal= Cara legal*. Persona estupenda y de fiar.

*Saludos e cumprimentos a todos*

*MG*


----------



## Denis555

Mangato said:


> En cuanto a* legal,* es una palabra muy utilizada en el lenguaje coloquial por los jovenes y con el mismo sentido, *Tío legal= Cara legal*. Persona estupenda y de fiar.
> *MG*


 
"Legal" com o mesmo sentido, incrível! É realmente a língua irmã!


----------



## galcosta

Denis,
Adorei "é uma massa"! Dessa eu não esqueço.


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> "Legal" com o mesmo sentido, incrível! É realmente a língua irmã!


 
Aqui no Espírito Santo, "massa" também é muito usado.


----------

